# Giggin 11-12-10



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Went Friday night with Marina for our first trip of the year. Put 10 in the box and saw about 20. Started around 6:00 p.m. and home by 10:30. Nothing real big, but good grade of fish from 14" to 20".


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Not bad for your first trip of the year.....matter of fact great trip!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

that's some nice fish.....


----------

